# Count down



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The clock is ticking ... Count down to spring babies ... goat, sheep, cow & etc.

What babies are you waiting on ... 

For me ... the first longhorn heifer to calf ... and then the goats and sheep come the first of April...

I love springtime on the homestead!!!!!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

How exciting!!! My dad was a DVM so I got to see lots of babies of all kinds.

I'm not hatching this year but I am getting some baby chickens ... and if my luck holds some baby rabbits too. I really want a dwarf goat (seriously, they are smaller than my dog) but I am not sure I can get the hubby to go for it ... I'm pushing my luck with the rabbits ...


----------



## redneck1861 (Nov 28, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> How exciting!!! My dad was a DVM so I got to see lots of babies of all kinds.
> 
> I'm not hatching this year but I am getting some baby chickens ... and if my luck holds some baby rabbits too. I really want a dwarf goat (seriously, they are smaller than my dog) but I am not sure I can get the hubby to go for it ... I'm pushing my luck with the rabbits ...


We just got about 50 chicks last week


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Even though I live in a somewhat urban area, I have enough room to raise chickens. I've done it before, and it might be a good time to start again. The fresh supply of eggs is great, but I never had the urge to eat them when the hens quit laying. That is likely to change. I found that by letting them free range in a fenced back yard, I was able to keep the feed costs down. I also used to buy old bread from the bakery thrift store when it got old, for 20cents a loaf. Placed in the freezer, it lasted forever. I also ate it, as I found it ok in taste . Cheaper than regular feed, and stocked with vitamins and minerals, the old bread proved to be a great addition to the feed program. Good cluck. hope this helps.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to dust off the incubator today and get it up and running. That has been on my to do list for a while now. :gaah:

No more putting it off.


----------

